# Installed wrong service... No lever bypass.



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Who are you volunteering for?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

The _possibility_ exists of gutting the meter for guts w/lever


~CS~


----------



## Deanos01 (Feb 19, 2014)

Meter cans still come without a bypass??


----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

IslandGuy said:


> Who are you volunteering for?


I'm a Jehovah's Witness. I was volunteering at our printing facility in Wallkill. It was a great learning experience.


----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> The _possibility_ exists of gutting the meter for guts w/lever
> 
> 
> ~CS~


Really?! Tell me more. The square D all in one seemed too small


----------



## jett95 (Sep 18, 2012)

Smileyboy said:


> I'm a Jehovah's Witness. I was volunteering at our printing facility in Wallkill. It was a great learning experience.


Im a witness too in nj, where are you from?


----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

Denver, CO. I missed those mountains.


----------

